# Has there been a discussion on power tool brands yet?



## Mr.Burns (Dec 22, 2012)

Couldn't find it searching the forum, but I'm sure this has been discussed.

Looking to buy a table saw and a miter saw on craigslist, miter is Delta, table saw is Ryobi.

Is there a general hierarchy of brands? I've picked up that most of you don't like craftsmen, and that porter cable is the best, but how do things look in the middle of the spectrum?


----------



## del schisler (Aug 22, 2010)

Mr.Burns said:


> Couldn't find it searching the forum, but I'm sure this has been discussed.
> 
> Looking to buy a table saw and a miter saw on craigslist, miter is Delta, table saw is Ryobi.
> 
> Is there a general hierarchy of brands? I've picked up that most of you don't like craftsmen, and that porter cable is the best, but how do things look in the middle of the spectrum?


i have a complete shop , that is what i call it, the miter is delta that should be ok , but if the ryobi is a direct drive saw, i wouln't buy it my self, i would look for a delta contractor or cabnet eather one would be fine, you didn't say what other tools you were thinking about most of mine are porter cable router's 5 of them 5 router table's, delta 12" bandsaw with 6" riser block, i won't list what i have, tell us what else you are looking at ?


----------



## Mr.Burns (Dec 22, 2012)

I grabbed a porter cable router off craigslist, haven't had cause to use it yet but I thought it would be a good grab.

Got an old craftsmen circular saw at a garage sale for $1, it's served me well in my fence building this weekend.

Got a similarly old craftsmen electric drill, for another $1, which is still going strong - funny story, my dad came over to help with the fence, brought his exact same drill over.

Inherited a ryobi reciprocating saw which helped in gutting my kitchen, pretty happy with it

Are you against ryobi in general, or does this chop saw look good? http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hard...Id=10053&langId=-1&storeId=10051#BVRRWidgetID

Only things I'm looking to get are the table saw and a chop saw. I've seen a lot of people talk about making a table saw with a circular saw, but I don't have any clamps, and it's overwhelming (although so was new flooring, a kitchen remodel, and a fence before I did them).

The projects I see coming over the horizon are gutting the bathroom, and building a walk in closet in my bedroom. Do you think I would need anything other than what's listed for these? 

In the distant future (June) I want to have some fun outside and do something with my shed, turn it into a gameroom/open bar to the backyard, build a doghouse, and throw in the horseshoe pit, so my arsenal should be good for all that


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have had very good luck with ryobi. though the nicad batteries on my new drill don't last very long between charges. but i would not recommend them to a pro, just home owners.


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

After wearing out (breaking, actually) a Ryobi circular saw, a Craftsman reciprocating saw, and two screw guns (one a Hitachi and the other a Makita) while my wife and I were building our log house, I no longer purchase any brand but Milwaukee. But I'm not sure they have table saws, miter saws, and stuff like that. I've heard good things about Dewalt, but don't own any of their stuff. I am not a pro, so those here that are may have other recommedations.


----------



## Beaker0917 (Dec 29, 2012)

Milwaukee had been my choice primarily for drills, impact drivers and other general tools. Between those and Bosch I find it hard to go wrong.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I have a Craftsman cabinet saw. It is great. Also have a Craftsman 14" band saw, it isn't very good. I have a 12' Grizzly band saw that cost 1/5 the price of the Craftsman and it's a much better saw.


----------



## 747 (Feb 11, 2005)

I like Milwaukee power tools I get mine at Blaine's farmer fleet


----------



## md2lgyk (Jan 6, 2009)

Another thing I like about Milwaukee tools (though I've not had occasion to need it) is that there are lots of places to get them serviced.


----------



## Maintenance 6 (Feb 26, 2008)

I have an old Craftsman table saw tucked in the corner that has sawed miles of red oak without a groan. It has been replaced by a Delta Unisaw. Like most other tool brands, some models are good, some are bad. I have some old B&D tools from back in the day when they were a standard for contractors and tradesmen. They still work fine. B&D tools of today aren't even considered. I totally avoid helpy selfy homeowner lines, no matter who's name is on them.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Maintenance 6 said:


> .......avoid helpy selfy homeowner lines.......


 Love It !!!:laughing:


----------

